# ::::: DlESEL :::::



## DlESEL (Jan 12, 2008)

<--- previously M.J.H. 

Wanted to start my journal over here BB.com just got way too crowded and there's no way I'll go back to WBB, lol. Hopefully I'll recognize some names over here as I've been on forums for the past 10 years or so. 

I've been training for about 12 years now steadily since I was 12 years old and have been on the same split for the past year or so. I absolutely love this training split and my personal goals are just to gain strength/size, while of course staying as lean as possible. 

My current stats are around 5'11.5", 208 lbs., 8% bodyfat. My current split is the following:

*Mon- Rest (cardio, abs, calves, forearms)
Tue- Light Chest/Shoulders
Wed- Light Back/Triceps
Thu- Light Legs/Biceps
Fri- Rest (cardio, abs, calves, forearms)
Sat- Heavy Push
Sun- Heavy Pull​*My workouts as you can imagine on my light days are in the 8-20 rep-range, and are focusing more on supersets, dropsets, trisets, giant sets, and other intensity techniques, more bodybuilding style. The heavy days are focusing on strength, in the 1-6 rep range, specifically. They'll focus on heavier movements, and the main goal will be setting new personal records on my heavy days. 

Any additional info/feedback would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## DlESEL (Jan 12, 2008)

*Tuesday; 1-1-2008*


*Light Chest/Shoulders*
(25 minutes, 22 sets)

My gym wasn't open today, who the hell knows why. Worked out in my basement at my parents house and still had a decent workout today. Didn't have a chance to do any abs/cardio but I do that everyday so it shouldn't hurt me too much skipping one day. 

_CAT 100_
*1. Incline DB Flyes*
40's x 16
40's x 14
40's x 12
40's x 12
40's x 12
40's x 10
40's x 8
40's x 8
40's x 8

*2. Machine Bench Presses*
120 x 15
120 x 15
120 x 15

*3. DB Lateral Raises*
20's x 10
20's x 10
20's x 10
20's x 10
20's x 10
20's x 10
20's x 10
20's x 10
20's x 10
20's x 10


Diet-
Not too bad throughout the day and then really pigged out again at night. I don't know what has gotten into me lately, but it's starting to really catch up to me. Ended up going all out eating the following from around 8:00 PM to when I finally went to bed:

- 2 pieces of cheesecake 
- wedding soup
- tortilla chips + ranch dip 
- pretzels + spinach dip
- pretzels + cheese dip
- 1 pint of Ben & Jerry's
- asian dumplings
- 2 bowls of Friendly's ice-cream
- 5-6 cookies

Really going to focus on keeping my diet as strict as possible for the next couple of weeks. I can't imagine what I'm weighing right now probably 212-216 lbs. Not cool with me at all. 

Sleep-
7 hours.​


----------



## DlESEL (Jan 12, 2008)

*Wednesday; 1-2-2008*


*Light Back/Triceps*
(35 minutes, 29 sets)

_CAT 100_
*1. Standing Rope Cable Rows*
Stack x 16
Stack x 14
Stack x 12
Stack x 10
Stack x 10
Stack x 10
Stack x 9
Stack x 8
Stack x 6
Stack x 5

*2. Crossbench DB Pullovers*
60 x 15
60 x 15

*3. DB Shrugs*
90's x 12
90's x 12

_Triset_
*4. One-Arm DB French Presses / One-Arm Cable Pressdowns / One-Arm DB Kickbacks*
35 x 10/10 / 25 x 10/10 / 25 x 8/8
35 x 10/10 / 25 x 10/10 / 25 x 8/8
35 x 10/10 / 25 x 10/10 / 25 x 8/8

_Triset_
*5. Hanging Leg Raises / Rope Cable Crunches / Weighted Crunches*
10 / Stack x 10 / 30 x 10
10 / Stack x 10 / 30 x 10

*6. Cardio*
5 minutes on the elliptical machine.


Diet-
Clean, usual.

Sleep-
7 hours.​


----------



## DlESEL (Jan 12, 2008)

*Thursday; 1-3-2008*


*Light Legs/Biceps*
(40 minutes, 25 sets)

_Dropset_
*1. Hyperextensions*
80 x 10
70 x 10
60 x 10
50 x 10
40 x 10
30 x 10

_Dropset_
*2. Leg Extensions*
Stack x 8
250 x 8
205 x 8
160 x 8
115 x 8

_Superset_
*3. Incline DB Curls / Reverse Preacher Curls*
35's x 9/9 / 65 x 8
35's x 9/9 / 65 x 8

_Dropset_
*4. Cable Curls*
65 x 7
50 x 7
35 x 7
20 x 7

_Triset_
*5. Vertical Leg Raises / Weighted Crunches / Side Bends*
10 / 30 x 10 / 35's x 10/10
10 / 30 x 10 / 35's x 10/10

*6. Cardio*
5 minutes on the stationary bike. 


Diet-
Clean, usual.

Sleep-
4 hours. ​


----------



## DlESEL (Jan 12, 2008)

*Friday; 1-4-2008*


*Rest*

*1. DB Twists*
35's x 15
35's x 15
35's x 15

_Triset_
*2. Vertical Leg Raises / Weighted Crunches / Side Bends*
10 / 30 x 10 / 35's x 10/10
10 / 30 x 10 / 35's x 10/10

*3. Cardio*
10 minutes on the elliptical machine.


Diet-
Clean, usual.

Sleep-
6 hours. ​


----------



## DlESEL (Jan 12, 2008)

*Saturday; 1-5-2008*


*Heavy Push*
(40 minutes, 22 sets)

*1. Flat DB Flyes*
30's x 3
40's x 3
50's x 3
60's x 3
70's x 3
80's x 3
90's x 3
*100's x 3!*
*click here for YouTube video*

*2. Standing One-Arm DB Presses*
55 x 6/6
55 x 6/6
55 x 6/6
55 x 6/6

*3. Skullcrushers*
165 x 5
165 x 4
115 x 6
115 x 6

_Triset_
*4. Hanging Leg Raises / Weighted Crunches / Decline Plate Twists*
10 / 30 x 10 / 25 x 10
10 / 30 x 10 / 25 x 10

*5. Cardio*
5 minutes on the elliptical machine.


Diet-
Clean, usual, lots of liquor.

Sleep-
6 hours.​


----------



## DlESEL (Jan 12, 2008)

*Sunday; 1-6-2008*


*Heavy Pull*
(45 minutes, 23 sets)

Not a bad workout at all today, considering how hungover I was. I went ahead and did some more rack chins as I've gotten the idea from Layne Norton and his video series. Seem to really be causing my lats to grow like crazy!

*1. Rack Chins*
3
+25 x 3
+45 x 3
+70 x 3
+90 x 3
+115 x 3
*+130 x 3!*
+45 x 6

*2. CG Cable Rows*
Stack x 6
Stack x 6
Stack x 6
Stack x 6

*3. Seated DB Curls*
45's x 6/6
45's x 6/6
*60's x 3/3!*
*click here for YouTube video*
60's x 3/3
60's x 3/3

_Triset_
*4. Hanging Leg Raises / Weighted Crunches / Decline Plate Twists*
10 / 30 x 10 / 25 x 10
10 / 30 x 10 / 25 x 10

*5. Cardio*
5 minutes of incline walking on the treadmill.


Diet-
Clean, usual. Hungover as hell from last night, lol.

Sleep-
7 hours, on the f-cking floor! Girlfriend and I get in a fight somehow in my f-cking house I'm the one sleeping on the floor how the hell did I get this p-ssy whipped!? ​


----------



## DlESEL (Jan 12, 2008)

*Monday; 1-7-2008*


*Rest*

*1. DB Twists*
35's x 15
35's x 15
35's x 15

_Triset_
*2. Vertical Leg Raises / Weighted Crunches / Side Bends*
10 / 40 x 10 / 35's x 10/10
10 / 40 x 10 / 35's x 10/10

_Dropset_
*3. Machine Hack Squat Calf Raises*
Stack x 12
330 x 12
270 x 12
210 x 12
150 x 12

*4. Cardio*
5 minutes on the elliptical machine + 5 minutes on the stationary bike.


Diet-
Clean today, had my cheat meal last night. Ate a ton of beef roast, broccoli and cheese and butter, vegetables, salad, absolutely huge portions though. And a few glasses of wine. 

Sleep-
7 hours.​


----------



## DlESEL (Jan 12, 2008)

*Tuesday; 1-8-2008*


*Light Chest/Shoulders*
(35 minutes, 26 sets)

Not a bad workout today, lately I've been in and out of the my gym ridiculously fast. I'm really hoping to get some good solid results from Lean Xtreme, as I should be starting that in the next week or so. As soon as my Activate Xtreme runs out I'm going to be moving onto the Lean Xtreme, and I'm either going to run that for one month or two months, I can't decide yet.  

_Triset_
*1. Decline DB Flyes / Hammer Strength Bench Presses / Cable Crossovers*
60's x 7 / 190 x 7 / 30 x 7
40's x 12 / 100 x 12 / 20 x 12

_Dropset_
*2. Pec-Deck Flyes*
205 x 8
175 x 8
145 x 8
115 x 8
85 x 8
55 x 8

_CAT 100_
*3. DB Lateral Raises*
20's x 22
20's x 18
20's x 14
20's x 12
20's x 10
20's x 10
20's x 8
20's x 6

_Triset_
*4. Hanging Leg Raises / Weighted Crunches / Side Bends*
10 / 40 x 10 / 35's x 10/10
10 / 40 x 10 / 35's x 10/10

*5. Cardio*
5 minutes on the elliptical machine.


Diet-
Clean, usual.

Sleep-
7 hours.​


----------



## DlESEL (Jan 12, 2008)

*Wednesday; 1-9-2008*


*Light Back/Triceps*
(35 minutes, 22 sets)

A little pressed for time in the gym today, not too bad at all. Ended up really having a decent session afterall. I absolutely LOVE rope cable rows standing up, I have no idea why. The pump that I get in my upper back doing them this way is the best pump I've gotten in a long, long time.  

_CAT 100_
*1. Standing Rope Cable Rows*
Stack x 22
Stack x 18
Stack x 14
Stack x 12
Stack x 11
Stack x 11
Stack x 12

*2. BTN Cable Pulldowns*
140 x 10
140 x 10

*3. DB Shrugs*
100's x 10
100's x 10

_Dropset_
*4. Rope Cable Pressdowns*
70 x 8
60 x 8
50 x 8
40 x 8
30 x 8
20 x 8

_Dropset_
*5. Hammer Strength Crunches*
60 x 12
50 x 12
40 x 12
30 x 12
20 x 12

*6. Cardio*
5 minutes of incline walking on the treadmill.


Diet-
Clean, usual.

Sleep-
7 hours.​


----------



## DlESEL (Jan 12, 2008)

*Thursday; 1-10-2008*


*Light Legs/Biceps*
(40 minutes, 26 sets)

_Dropset_
*1. Leg Extensions*
Stack x 8
265 x 8
235 x 8
205 x 8
175 x 8
145 x 8
115 x 8
85 x 8

_Superset_
*2. Rope Cable Pull-Throughs / DB SLDL*
Stack x 8 / 90's x 8
Stack x 8 / 90's x 8

_Dropset_
*3. Crossbody DB Hammer Curls*
70's x 7/7
60's x 7/7
50's x 7/7
40's x 7/7
30's x 7/7
20's x 7/7

*4. Incline DB Curls*
35's x 10/10
35's x 10/10

_Triset_
*5. Vertical Leg Raises / Weighted Crunches / Side Bends*
10 / 30 x 10 / 35's x 10/10
10 / 30 x 10 / 35's x 10/10

*6. Cardio*
5 minutes on the elliptical machine.


Diet-
Clean, usual.

Sleep-
7 hours.​


----------



## DlESEL (Jan 12, 2008)

*Friday; 1-11-2008*


*Rest*

*1. DB Twists*
35's x 15/15
35's x 15/15
35's x 15/15

_Triset_
*2. Vertical Leg Raises / Weighted Crunches / Side Bends*
10 / 30 x 10 / 35's x 10/10
10 / 30 x 10 / 35's x 10/10

_Dropset_
*3. Machine Hack Squat Calf Raises*
Stack x 12
330 x 12
270 x 12
210 x 12
150 x 12

*4. Cardio*
5 minutes on the elliptical machine.


Diet-
Clean, usual. A little high in calories because I was tired as hell with the munchies, lol. 

Sleep-
6 hours.​


----------



## DlESEL (Jan 12, 2008)

*Saturday; 1-12-2008*


*Heavy Push*
(30 minutes, 24 sets)

I was a little pissed off about not even being able to lockout on the HS bench with 5 plates on each side, lol. I know it's not that big of a deal but I expected to at least be able to hit a single. Got pretty close to locking out, but couldn't finish it. I might try this again in a couple of weeks. I'm determined to get 5 plates per side for a triple. 

*1. Hammer Strength Bench Presses*
100 x 3
150 x 3
190 x 3
240 x 3
280 x 3
330 x 3
370 x 3
420 x 3
460 x Miss

*2. Standing Arnold Presses*
55's x 6
55's x 6
65's x 4
65's x 4
65's x 4

*3. Tate Presses*
*90's x 4!*
*click here for YouTube video*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2EdaZlnEGo
90's x 4
90's x 4
90's x 4

Always liked doing Tate presses for my triceps, a unique exercise but a good one, for sure. These always make my triceps extremely sore and seem to help with my lockout strength. 

_Triset_
*4. Vertical Leg Raises / Weighted Crunches / Side Bends*
10 / 30 x 10 / 35's x 10/10
10 / 30 x 10 / 35's x 10/10

*5. Cardio*
3 minutes on the elliptical, ran out of time, lol.


Diet-
Clean, usual. Tons of liquor tonight! eace:

Sleep-
6 hours.​


----------



## DlESEL (Jan 12, 2008)

*Recent Pics & Supplements*

Here are some recent progress pictures, and I'm going to also include what I'm going to be doing in terms of supplements in the near future. 

I wanted to include here what I'm going to be doing for the next 4 months or so in terms of my supplements. I'm currently taking Activate Xtreme and I'll be running this at 4 capsules per day until the bottle runs out (1 month) and then I'll be following this up with a month of Lean Xtreme. Here is what my next 4 months will look like supplement wise:

*Month 1: Activate Xtreme (month is over today 1/12/2008)
Month 2: Lean Xtreme (starting tomorrow 1/13/2008)
Month 3: Blue Up (either stimulant-free or regular)
Month 4: N.O. Limits*

And then I'll most likely repeat this 4-month cycle all over again. The only supplements I'll be taking all year round are GreenMag creatine, whey protein, and a fat-burner like Hydroxycut Hardcore.


----------



## StanUk (Jan 13, 2008)

Looking strong as ever! how come you changed your name by the way?


----------



## tallcall (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey man, good to see you back here!


----------



## DlESEL (Jan 13, 2008)

*StanUk*
I was just getting tired of M.J.H. and my girlfriend gave me the name so I decided to stick with it, lol. It's nice to be back on these forums I was getting really sick of how crowded BB.com forums were getting.

*tallcall*
Thanks bro, appreciate it!


----------



## DlESEL (Jan 13, 2008)

*Sunday; 1-13-2008*


*Heavy Pull*
(40 minutes, 25 sets)

For being hungover as hell, really not a bad workout at all. 

*1. One-Arm Hammer Strength Rows*
100 x 3/3
190 x 3/3
280 x 3/3
330 x 3/3
370 x 3/3
420 x 3/3
460 x 3/3
510 x 3/3
*550 x 3/3!*
*click here for YouTube video*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ikee1mnUToY

*2. Crossbench DB Pullovers*
*140 x 4!*
*click here for YouTube video*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trHFZhpbvhc
140 x 3
105 x 5
105 x 5

*3. DB Shrugs*
110's x 6
110's x 6

*4. CG Cambered-Bar Preacher Curls*
115 x 6
115 x 6
115 x 6
115 x 6

_Triset_
*5. Hanging Leg Raises / Weighted Crunches / Side Bends*
10 / 30 x 10 / 30's x 12/12
10 / 30 x 10 / 30's x 12/12

*6. Cardio*
5 minutes on the elliptical machine.


Diet-
Clean, usual. Thinking about doing somewhat of a cheat meal tonight but I'm not sure yet, can't decide. Today is my first day of Lean Xtreme, haven't noticed anything yet. Apparently just for keeping cortisol levels down, etc. Was absolutely hammered last night, lol. 

Sleep-
7 hours.​


----------



## Mista (Jan 13, 2008)

Do you take any kind of supplements or AS?


----------



## DlESEL (Jan 13, 2008)

*Mista*
AS, no, supplements, yes. I'm currently taking Lean Xtreme and just started it today, so I'll be on this for the next month. Then after that I'll be doing Blue Up, a natural testosterone booster, and then after that probably N.O. Limits, a nitric oxide booster. If you look at post #14 I talked about the supplements I'm going to run. Outside of them I do whey protein, a creatine in my Gatorade that I drink while I workout, and that's about it. Oh, any 3 Hydroxycut Hardcore 30 minutes before I workout, also.


----------



## DlESEL (Jan 13, 2008)

*Refeed Meal*

I'm thinking about trying instead of cheat meal, to do a refeed meal every Sunday night. It will be around 2 hours in length, and I'll be taking about 1.2-1.5g of alpha-lipoic acid throughout the course of the 2 hours. Tonight's refeed consisted of: 


the biggest bowl of pasta I've ever eaten
an entire bag of Rold Gold pretzels
1/2 gallon fat-free ice-cream

Probably ate anywhere between 500-600g of carbs, 30-40g of protein, and about 10g of fat, over the course of about 2-3 hours. The only downside is now I'm stuffed, lol. I'm probably going to wait a few hours and then have a whey protein & natural peanut butter shake before bed.


----------



## Mista (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh sorry I missed that post, I only read the first few.


----------



## DlESEL (Jan 14, 2008)

*Mista*
No problem, I'll try and keep everything updated on all my supplements, etc.


----------



## DlESEL (Jan 14, 2008)

*Monday; 1-14-2008*


*Rest*

_Superset_
*1. Seated Wrist Curls / DB Static Holds*
85 x 15 / 110's x 0:30
85 x 15 / 110's x 0:30

_Triset_
*2. Hanging Leg Raises / Rope Cable Crunches / Side Bends*
10 / 65 x 10 / 35's x 10/10
10 / 65 x 10 / 35's x 10/10

_Dropset_
*3. Machine Hack Squat Calf Raises*
Stack x 10
330 x 10
270 x 10
210 x 10
150 x 10

*4. Cardio*
5 minutes of incline walking on the treadmill + 5 minutes on the stationary bike.


Diet-
Clean, usual. Refeed last night ended up being a bit more than I thought in terms of total carbs, lol. Ate a bunch of fat-free candy before bed along with some more ALA, and some more fat-free ice-cream of course. The only problem with refeeding is the next day part me wants to refeed again, lol.

Sleep-
8.5 hours. Slept great, so far my sleep seems to have improved with Lean Xtreme. ​


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jan 16, 2008)

I like the concept of the split. I assume with triceps being separated from shoulders that you're focusing pretty much on isolated movements for those days?


----------

